# Nemesis, Need Help.



## Wca (10/6/14)

I'm looking to get a nemesis and need some help.
First, one I buy the mod, what els do I need?
Battery and....?

What is a nice atty for the nemesis?


----------



## BhavZ (10/6/14)

Wca said:


> I'm looking to get a nemesis and need some help.
> First, one I buy the mod, what els do I need?
> Battery and....?
> 
> What is a nice atty for the nemesis?


When it comes to mech mods you will need batteries and a charger to get the neme to work. The neme only takes 510 connection atty's. I run an aqua, kayfun and dripper on my neme and they all look gorgeous.

I would advise getting some contact cleaner as it helps to keep everything clean as mech mods do require periodic cleaning to keep them firing as hard as day one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy (10/6/14)

kayfun


----------



## roekeloos (10/6/14)

kayfun or russian


----------



## Riaz (10/6/14)

Russian all the way


----------



## Riaz (10/6/14)

Russian all the way

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

just dont fill your kayfun/Russian like this guy does. you need to hold the air hole closed while doing it, then turn her upside down with top cap on 1st thread once the juice goes down to top cap, remove finger from air hole and tighten top cap...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (10/6/14)

For the Kayfun lite and Russian, fill her up from below using the fill screw, zero issues. I have both the Kayfuns and Russian clones. Much prefer the Kayfun.


----------



## BhavZ (10/6/14)

With my kayfun I use the needle top bottle and fill from the side filling hole and so far it works a treat (touch wood it stays that way)


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/6/14)

Guys all who fill via the fill hole .just remember to give it an extra good clean as the minute it gets a bit dirty it will start leaking . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/6/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Guys all who fill via the fill hole .just remember to give it an extra good clean as the minute it gets a bit dirty it will start leaking .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thanks man, will make sure I do so with the next cleaning.


----------



## Riaz (11/6/14)

how do you clean it?


----------



## BhavZ (11/6/14)

Riaz said:


> how do you clean it?


Take a bottle and squirt clean water through it


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/6/14)

Ok. The best would be to use a ultrasonic cleaner!! Lol. But to do it by hand. Hot water. Soap. (fav is clean green) and a long bristle brush. Paint brush with stiff bristols. And clean clean clean. Pushing the ball bearing with a soaked tooth pick and twist will help to get the seal clean. Add a small piece of cotton wool to the tooth pick to get to tough areas. And if it's really serious send it to the vape doc. Lol lol lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (11/6/14)

I like those ultra sonic cleaners. Very handy device to have.


----------



## Riaz (12/6/14)

will i not damage or break the bearing by pushing a toothpick in there


----------



## Xhale (12/6/14)

some youtubes

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Riaz (12/6/14)

geez the background music in that vid is SCARY!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

